# S.O.A.



## POC Mullet (Jun 29, 2004)

Don't forget SOA tonight,can't wait 9:00 on FX


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Yezzir! Can't wait! Really lookin forward to what comes from all the crazy **** that last season left us with. From the previews of this season, looks like all hell breaks loose with the sons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Cant wait. its going to be hard to let it record so i can skip the commercials. lol


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am so ready for tonight. I started rewatching the complete show since the beganning a couple weeks ago. When I get home from work this evening I will be the last episode from last year just before seeing the season premier.

It should be good tonight.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

2.5 hours......gonna be a long premier


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*SOA*

What is SOA?

Mako2


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

What do you regular watchers recommend: Should I start watching this episode tonight if I have never seen any episode at all? 

I know I can go get the whole series caught up, so maybe that is what I should do, but it is a big time commitment. 

Last summer we did that sort of catch up for Game of Thrones, and were really happy we did. But that was only three seasons to catch up at the time. 

I am really tempted to just start with the final season ...

Thanks!
.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

chaco said:


> What do you regular watchers recommend: Should I start watching this episode tonight if I have never seen any episode at all?
> 
> I know I can go get the whole series caught up, so maybe that is what I should do, but it is a big time commitment.
> 
> ...


No no no, you have to watch it from the beginning. Nothing would make sense, and ALOT have happened leading up to the last season. I would record all the new episodes and watch all the seasons on netflix first, the. Go back and watch this season

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

bobbyoshay said:


> 2.5 hours......gonna be a long premier


2.5 hours? Where's you get that? It's a 90 minute premier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Mako2 said:


> What is SOA?
> 
> Mako2


Something I don't watch, Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

saltwater4life said:


> 2.5 hours? Where's you get that? It's a 90 minute premier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Direct tv showed it from 9-11:30 last night when I looked at it at home. AT&T uverse is showing the same here at my shop.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

bobbyoshay said:


> Direct tv showed it from 9-11:30 last night when I looked at it at home. AT&T uverse is showing the same here at my shop.


It is suppose to only a 90 minute show tonight. But TV guide is also showing that it is on from 900-1130. It hink there has been talk about an aftershow so they might have included that. If it is going to be 2 1/2 hour show I will be getting to bed late.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

best show ever!!! come on 9 pm!


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> No no no, you have to watch it from the beginning. ...


I'll follow your advice. We also never watched Breaking Bad. Now we are about half way through all of that from the beginning, so will kick off the first season of SOA after that. I have definitely enjoyed this form of tv programming, and streaming past episodes from the house wifi has been excellent. 
.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Here we go!!!!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

chaco said:


> I'll follow your advice. We also never watched Breaking Bad. Now we are about half way through all of that from the beginning, so will kick off the first season of SOA after that. I have definitely enjoyed this form of tv programming, and streaming past episodes from the house wifi has been excellent.
> 
> .


Good taste in shows my friend, breaking bad is my all time favorite. Fantastic show and acting. After SOA ends, I don't know what I'm going to watch anymore. I've already watched breaking bad and SOA twice on netflix

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*SOA*

What channel is it on?

Mako2


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Initially, SOA was interesting. About two years ago I gave up because of the over-the-top BS. Thought I would check it out tonight; after 30 minutes it is more ridiculous than ever. I give up, for the second time.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Just watched the show and now the after show, gonna be interesting, jacs f'd up the guy that killed Tara!!!!


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

txteltech said:


> Just watched the show and now the after show, gonna be interesting, jacs f'd up the guy that killed Tara!!!!


That guy didn't kill Tara


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Kurt sutter is a twisted fool. I like him. We could be buds


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

thabeezer said:


> That guy didn't kill Tara


Really!!!

Unless u watch the series you don't really know who the killer is, smoke and mirrors!!!
I know who did it and so do you, enough said!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I think all jax has been working towards is out the window now, he's in a dark place and a war path now. Will be an interesting season. 

Juice is screwed, on the preview after the premier, shows juice going to Alvarez, turning on the club. That's gonna get good. 

The scene of the 4 church people having an orgy.............that was a little corny, a little over the top in my eyes, but other than that, a good starter to the season


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

bobbyoshay said:


> Kurt sutter is a twisted fool. I like him. We could be buds


Me too. And it's definitely an odd pairing with him & Katey Sagal...yin & yang I suppose.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

chaco said:


> I'll follow your advice. We also never watched Breaking Bad. Now we are about half way through all of that from the beginning, so will kick off the first season of SOA after that. I have definitely enjoyed this form of tv programming, and streaming past episodes from the house wifi has been excellent.
> .


First episode of Breaking Bad I ever watched was the SERIES finale. Didn't realize it until the end of the episode when then the after show came on. Made me mad. Had to go watch the entire season, knowing how it ended. Still a GREAT show.

I missed about half of season 6 of SOA. Trying to find it online somewhere, but I'm having issues. I need to get caught up, I have the DVR set to record. I should have a few episodes ready to watch when I get home.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Chase4556 said:


> First episode of Breaking Bad I ever watched was the SERIES finale. Didn't realize it until the end of the episode when then the after show came on. Made me mad. Had to go watch the entire season, knowing how it ended. Still a GREAT show.
> 
> I missed about half of season 6 of SOA. Trying to find it online somewhere, but I'm having issues. I need to get caught up, I have the DVR set to record. I should have a few episodes ready to watch when I get home.


you can get the complete series on iTunes. I have all the season and even downloaded last nights to rewatch again today.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

spike404 said:


> Initially, SOA was interesting. About two years ago I gave up because of the over-the-top BS. Thought I would check it out tonight; after 30 minutes it is more ridiculous than ever. I give up, for the second time.


I haven't given up on it, but the plot is over the top and amateurish. It is still entertaining and that is what tv is for.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> The scene of the 4 church people having an orgy.............that was a little corny, a little over the top in my eyes, but other than that, a good starter to the season


What kind of self respecting church goer, has an orgy.....with a loaded handgun on the bed?


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

Gemma sure as shoot'in is weaving a web of no escape.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

batmaninja said:


> What kind of self respecting church goer, has an orgy.....with a loaded handgun on the bed?


I think the white character in that scene was inspired by "johnboat" on here. :rotfl:


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I just hope Sutter doesnt make thos season to extreme to where it gets hokey. Ive seen some good shows last season take a nose dive because they try and make the last season TOO extreme


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone watch the after show interviews?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

saltwater4life said:


> I just hope Sutter doesnt make thos season to extreme to where it gets hokey. Ive seen some good shows last season take a nose dive because they try and make the last season TOO extreme


you can always count on Sutter taking the show in a ridiculous direction. To his credit, the last couple of episodes of last season were solid, especially the one where Clay was killed. He just throws so much on the wall that the plot is just stupid. Of course, you can expect a certain degree of ****-erotica in this show, whether it is prison sex or Juice doing push-ups in the nude (was there any reason to include this in the show? really?)


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Anyone watch the after show interviews?


I did and thought they were interesting. Sutter said earlier he might do another season next year, but it would be going back in time to before the first episode of year 1. If he does that, it would be fun to watch the whole thing from start to finish again. Sutter is an interesting guy to me. He's a warped dude and doesn't mind showing it.

Stacy thought the scene with Juice doing pushups was too short


----------



## trout_hunter_2012 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok so before the premier Tuesday I had read an article that Kurt sutter had released that 2 club members will die this season And than after the premier the co- producer was writing on twitter after everyone was writing him to save juice that he's trying to save juice. Type into Google to read what I read. I want to see everyone's opinion who do u think will die this season?? My 2 guesses are both Juice and Gemma just due to the fact juice betrayed jax and that juice than goes and talks to alverez with the Mayans and he will squill on Gemma to be saved but jax or the Mayans will see him as a snitch and trader... That's just my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

saltwater4life said:


> Good taste in shows my friend, breaking bad is my all time favorite. Fantastic show and acting. After SOA ends, I don't know what I'm going to watch anymore. I've already watched breaking bad and SOA twice on netflix
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you haven't been on the Justified train hop on it. It is also on FX and it is just as good or better than SOA in my opinion.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone watch tonight's episode, crazy shat! Looks like Gemma is caused a huge ****e storm! Looks like a ridiculous amount of blood is going to be spilled from her story. And looks like Jax opened up a whole new can of worms with Jury, when he killed his son, leaving Jury's gun there. Jax does t slip up much, but he sure made a oopsies there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just finished Season 6 last night. I had not seen the last two episodes... the ending was kinda blown by this thread, but I was surprised to see who did it. 

I will start downloading the episodes as they come up online. There have only been 2 episodes in season 7, right?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I enjoyed it last night. It went nearly a half hour before someone got whacked. That oriental guy in charge is gonna paint the town red when he finds out what happened to his crew. The new Police Chief is interesting. I liked her comment about the guy that last held her job. Next week should be good.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm rely looking forward to next week, I'm interested in what uncle Jury's next move is as well as Jax's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

saltwater4life said:


> I'm rely looking forward to next week, I'm interested in what uncle Jury's next move is as well as Jax's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This with Uncle Jery is going to cause problems. I can see the chineese just killing him but they will then see SOA was involved even it if was another chapter. And Jaxx will just stay that it was a different Chapter doing their own thing.

Or Uncle Jury will get out before Chineese show up and be after Jaxx.

I am starting to think that Juice is going still be alive at the end. Most likely even back in good standing with SOA.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I am starting to think that Juice is going still be alive at the end. Most likely even back in good standing with SOA.


I think he and Bobby will be the last two standing at the end.....everybody else dead.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Whitecrow said:


> I think he and Bobby will be the last two standing at the end.....everybody else dead.


For about three years I have been saying that Bobby would be the last one standing and the show would finish with him sitting in a big chair with the Jaxx's kids and maybe a few other kids tell the story of SOA and then walking outside and then riding off into the sunset on John's old bike.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

michaelbaranowski said:


> For about three years I have been saying that Bobby would be the last one standing and the show would finish with him sitting in a big chair with the Jaxx's kids and maybe a few other kids tell the story of SOA and then walking outside and then riding off into the sunset on John's old bike.


Wasn't that Bobby's shotgun that the guy from the other club found right at the end? The one with a pistol handle wrapped in tape? Bobby is the only businessman in the whole bunch. He could make money with a Lemonade stand in winter.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Who was the young guy to jury? Son?


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Was it any good? I missed it thank God for dvr.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Texican89 said:


> Who was the young guy to jury? Son?


I am not sure it is his son but very close to Jury. So I guess that Jury has taken his body with him.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Last nights episode was ok, there's ALOT of things going on alliance/betrayal wise. This war is going to get big now that they are crossing Marx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

saltwater4life said:


> Last nights episode was ok, there's ALOT of things going on alliance/betrayal wise. This war is going to get big now that they are crossing Marx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was not really impressed last night. Did anyone else notice that Jenna Jameson was the doctor in the **** shoot. Just seems like Jaxx is "stirring the pot" to cause a big blow up.

I am starting to think that "Rat Boy" and Brooke might of being the new Gemma and Clay when this serie is over.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Knowing Sutter, the kid was Jury's gay lover. That is why he was coy about how he knew him and why he is being quiet over it. sutter seems to be very intrigued by male on male action.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I was not really impressed last night. Did anyone else notice that Jenna Jameson was the doctor in the **** shoot. Just seems like Jaxx is "stirring the pot" to cause a big blow up.
> 
> I am starting to think that "Rat Boy" and Brooke might of being the new Gemma and Clay when this serie is over.


I was not impressed either, and yea, Jax just seems to be wanting to cause a shat storm.

The new sheriff is interesting, wanting to have a profitable relationship with the club. Almost makes me wonder if she's baiting them. Not sure if she can be trusted by the club just yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

saltwater4life said:


> I was not impressed either, and yea, Jax just seems to be wanting to cause a shat storm.
> 
> The new sheriff is interesting, wanting to have a profitable relationship with the club. Almost makes me wonder if she's baiting them. Not sure if she can be trusted by the club just yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was a little surprised how fast quick the club was paying off the sheriff. Makes we wonder if Sutter is just forcing this a little quick. I am sure that she is working something.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> I was not impressed either, and yea, Jax just seems to be wanting to cause a shat storm.
> 
> The new sheriff is interesting, wanting to have a profitable relationship with the club. Almost makes me wonder if she's baiting them. Not sure if she can be trusted by the club just yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah i can kind of see her as being the demise of Chibs


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

BigNate523 said:


> yeah i can kind of see her as being the demise of Chibs


yea, but what a way to go, eh?


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Mont said:


> yea, but what a way to go, eh?


lol no kidding but i still see him going out in a blaze of glory or i at least hope so he is my favorite character on the show.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

FYI, Outlaw Dave usually has SOA watch parties at his bar when the new ones come on. It's off of I-10 on Washington

http://www.outlawnation.us/


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

*SOA Final Season*

It's an entertaining show to say the least. FX pushes the envelope to what they can and cannot show on network television. I am very anxious to see how the series ends. Knocking Opie off two seasons ago and then Clay last season....I mean, did y'all see that happening? They waited until the last season before they started killing off key people in the Sopranos. I guess that's what I have enjoyed about the show thus far; no can predict who is going to go out next or how gruesome will they leave.

Again, great show; but I finally bit the bullet and watched Breaking Bad. Holy **** man, best drama on television in the past 20 years. Besides Touched by an Angel.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

camarokid said:


> It's an entertaining show to say the least. FX pushes the envelope to what they can and cannot show on network television. I am very anxious to see how the series ends. Knocking Opie off two seasons ago and then Clay last season....I mean, did y'all see that happening? They waited until the last season before they started killing off key people in the Sopranos. I guess that's what I have enjoyed about the show thus far; no can predict who is going to go out next or how gruesome will they leave.
> 
> Again, great show; but I finally bit the bullet and watched Breaking Bad. Holy **** man, best drama on television in the past 20 years. Besides Touched by an Angel.


ya I will be download Breaking Bad in the near future to watch it. I am enjoying "Hell on Wheels" also


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If you guys wanna watch SOA...or..for that matter..pretty near ANY show..check out the link below...free..and no commercials..Scroll down to SOA and they got every show from day one....
Scroll waaaayyyy down on the SOA click....then wayyyy down their page..

http://www.watch-tvseries.net/


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Tonight's episode......WOW

This season just started to get crazy. Next week will be another bloodbath. Jax is gonna go off the deep end. Looks like club may have new cop in their back pocket as long as the other doesn't make it. Gonna get interesting


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Holy s...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Epic episode. Sutter is amazing.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I agree Mont


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I am not sure how "epic" it was. 

Bad news for Bobby taking one for the team. He used to be the voice of reason. Now he is just along for the ride with Jax's harebrained crusade with no reservations? Yeah, everybody just bought the whole "Lin killed Tara, because, you know, Gemma said she saw a Chinese guy hanging outside"without a shred of scrutiny, but the whole "taking on Marks" angle is just stupid. Not one person asks "I get the Lin thing, but why are we going after Marks?". Oh yeah, things are going to be just fine with him if you blackmail him. A person that powerful and with as much reach as he has will just back right down? Jeez. 

And the "greensleeves" side plot really does nothing to move the main plot along. I guess the entire idea was to introduce a new love interest for Jax. Lazy writing. This could have been a much better show had Sutter stepped aside on some of the writing. good subject matter, but the plot writing and acting leaves a lot to be desired. 

I get it, Sutter. Peg Bundy is your wife. Do we really need her singing in so many episodes? We already have to suffer her horrific acting and nightmarish sexy grandma routine. Please have Jax kill her off already so we can move on to Marks killing off the rest of the crew and bring this clown show to a close. 

The Juice angle was just stupid. I guess the cops had no problems at all with the big black van with patched members following the entire chase and having a front row seat to the arrest. No, nothing fishy here. Cops are usually really cool with stuff like that. Just move along. 

And still, nobody in law enforcement seems to be too worried about all of the Charming police that have either been killed or shot. No real investigations to worry about. 

But hey, free Ipad for Jax.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I wonder what spin they will do now that Abel knows Gemma killed his mom.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

manintheboat said:


> I am not sure how "epic" it was.
> 
> Bad news for Bobby taking one for the team. He used to be the voice of reason. Now he is just along for the ride with Jax's harebrained crusade with no reservations? Yeah, everybody just bought the whole "Lin killed Tara, because, you know, Gemma said she saw a Chinese guy hanging outside"without a shred of scrutiny, but the whole "taking on Marks" angle is just stupid. Not one person asks "I get the Lin thing, but why are we going after Marks?". Oh yeah, things are going to be just fine with him if you blackmail him. A person that powerful and with as much reach as he has will just back right down? Jeez.
> 
> ...


Why do you even watch the show if you dislike it so much?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Crazy episode, didn't see the bobby thing coming. Interested to see what the clubs next move is following this. The show is getting real good.



Texican89 said:


> I wonder what spin they will do now that Abel knows Gemma killed his mom.


I'm interested about this as well, something crazy is going to happen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

manintheboat said:


> I am not sure how "epic" it was.
> 
> Bad news for Bobby taking one for the team. He used to be the voice of reason. Now he is just along for the ride with Jax's harebrained crusade with no reservations? Yeah, everybody just bought the whole "Lin killed Tara, because, you know, Gemma said she saw a Chinese guy hanging outside"without a shred of scrutiny, but the whole "taking on Marks" angle is just stupid. Not one person asks "I get the Lin thing, but why are we going after Marks?". Oh yeah, things are going to be just fine with him if you blackmail him. A person that powerful and with as much reach as he has will just back right down? Jeez.
> 
> ...


I agree. And why I still watch the show is the writing and story was so good in the beginning that now I'm 6 years vested in it.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> After SOA ends, I don't know what I'm going to watch anymore


VIKINGS!!!

Ragnar is da shiznit!!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

saltwater4life said:


> Why do you even watch the show if you dislike it so much?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


why do people look when they drive past a fatality accident?

No, seriously, I have watched this show since the beginning. I want to see how it plays out. I do like the whole outlaw motorcycle angle, which I am sure, why everybody else watches the show. It is still entertaining, but it is a complete hack job in terms of plot writing. But I am in this far, I will follow it to the end. I am just not going to lie to myself about the quality of the writing. Nothing epic about this show at all.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't believe he shot jury.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

That was shocking. I really didn't expect it.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

manintheboat said:


> .... I do like the whole outlaw motorcycle angle, which I am sure, why everybody else watches the show......


Its the reason I've never watched an episode of SOA. Yeah, I know shock, shock.  But my kids do so I hear what's happening and enjoy reading 2cooler's responses to the shows.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Texican89 said:


> I can't believe he shot jury.


I don't think he was going to shoot him but Jury pulled the gun on him.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It will be interesting to see who killed Gemma's birds. It wasn't August's guys. Juice is going to give Gemma up pretty quick. Nero's days are numbered too. He's trying to get out and the only way to do that is in a body bag.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Mont said:


> It will be interesting to see who killed Gemma's birds. It wasn't August's guys. Juice is going to give Gemma up pretty quick. Nero's days are numbered too. He's trying to get out and the only way to do that is in a body bag.


Dude, go work on your truck.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Dude, go work on your truck.


My trucks are fine thanks. I watch maybe 4-5 hours of TV a week and SOA is one thing I really enjoy. Big Brother or the View is probably more your speed anyways.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

Mont said:


> It will be interesting to see who killed Gemma's birds. It wasn't August's guys. Juice is going to give Gemma up pretty quick. Nero's days are numbered too. He's trying to get out and the only way to do that is in a body bag.


Who do you think killed the birds if it wasn't Marx? Could it have been Uncer as a warning since he's on to Juice's plan?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Mont said:


> It will be interesting to see who killed Gemma's birds. It wasn't August's guys. Juice is going to give Gemma up pretty quick. Nero's days are numbered too. He's trying to get out and the only way to do that is in a body bag.


I think it was either Abel or Nero. Abel is becoming a Pyscho and Nero might of done it hoping to scare Gemma into leaving with him.

I still think that Abel will be the one that gives up Gemma. But most likely he will say something and Gemma will just end up breaking down.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I think it was either Abel or Nero. Abel is becoming a Pyscho and Nero might of done it hoping to scare Gemma into leaving with him.
> 
> I still think that Abel will be the one that gives up Gemma. But most likely he will say something and Gemma will just end up breaking down.


I was thinking maybe the black guy that is playing both sides with Jax did it, but Nero would be a great twist.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I think it was either Abel or Nero. Abel is becoming a Pyscho and Nero might of done it hoping to scare Gemma into leaving with him.
> 
> I still think that Abel will be the one that gives up Gemma. But most likely he will say something and Gemma will just end up breaking down.


I never would have considered that, but I could see it being Nero. As you said Abel is a whack job, but wasn't it done when they were picking him up from school?

Now a conspiracy theory I have is Jury didn't rat out the club. I could see that somehow Chibs slipped up saying something to the sheriff and somehow that got back to the chinese. I think something is up based on his reaction to Jax shooting Jury.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I think it was either Abel or Nero. Abel is becoming a Pyscho and Nero might of done it hoping to scare Gemma into leaving with him.
> 
> I still think that Abel will be the one that gives up Gemma. But most likely he will say something and Gemma will just end up breaking down.


I think it was Able.

AND I think they are going to end the show with Able perpetrating a school shooting and weave it into a political statement against gun rights.

I think Nero is a good guy, oblivious of how F-ed up the people around him are.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

My .02 ??

Last episode Abel will ask Jax.."Daddy..why did Granny kill Mommy ?? "

Fast forward to confrontation..Jax loses it and blows Geema away...

Nero appears and doesn't ask for explanation..just blows Jax's head off..

Curtain down......:walkingsm


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Tortuga said:


> My .02 ??
> 
> Last episode Abel will ask Jax.."Daddy..why did Granny kill Mommy ?? "
> 
> ...


lol...... you probably summed it up; everyone move along, no need to watch it now :rotfl:

My take, Abel didn't kill the birds, he was at school unless there was some lapse in time we didn't see. I did find it very interesting the way things tend to come full circle. When Gemma was "confessing" to Thomas, she said that killing his mommy was an "accident". Then when she asked Abel why he hit the kid with his lunchbox, he said it was an accident. She asked him if he knew what an accident was. He answered her by asking her if SHE knew what an accident was.

I hope that Wayne gets taken out. He is just too squirrely and in his mind he has nothing to lose any way since he is supposedly dying. He's got his fingers in too many pots & likes stirring them.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Gemini8 said:


> lol...... you probably summed it up; everyone move along, no need to watch it now :rotfl:
> 
> I hope that Wayne gets taken out. He is just too squirrely and in his mind he has nothing to lose any way since he is supposedly dying. He's got his fingers in too many pots & likes stirring them.


You leave Wayne alone.. He's the only one in the whole damm cast that even comes close to 'normal'.....:rotfl:

Still trying to figure out what our 'addiction' to this show is.. Nothing but a bunch of biker trash killing each other off...

Probably says something about our 'society' nowadays....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> My .02 ??
> 
> Last episode Abel will ask Jax.."Daddy..why did Granny kill Mommy ?? "
> 
> ...


I think Jax kills himself like his dad did and Gemma is the only major character left alive at the end... Maybe Wendy and Wayne make it also.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I think Jax kills himself like his dad did and *Gemma is the only major character left alive at the end*... Maybe Wendy and Wayne make it also.


Phooey on that idea !!!!.. Hell, *I'll* kill Geema if they want me to.....:rotfl:

(Dang !!!!... Now I *AM* getting hooked on this train wreck..):headknock


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Phooey on that idea !!!!.. Hell, *I'll* kill Geema if they want me to.....:rotfl:
> 
> (Dang !!!!... Now I *AM* getting hooked on this train wreck..):headknock


If you do that, don't wear your patent leather "Tanglewood Original" cut... You will stick out like a sore thumb! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tortuga said:


> You leave Wayne alone.. He's the only one in the whole damm cast that even comes close to 'normal'.....:rotfl:
> 
> Still trying to figure out what our 'addiction' to this show is.. Nothing but a bunch of biker trash killing each other off...
> 
> Probably says something about our 'society' nowadays....


It has a writer, a script, a plot and actors. That's rare in the peep show variety we have these days otherwise unless you like cooking shows, which are all the same thing, reheated and re-served. It's like a good movie vs watching the news. Plus, the TV doesn't "bleep" 125 times an hour when it's on. Reality TV is absurd. Everyone knows this show is make believe. That's what makes it interesting. I still think Sutter is one warped dude.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mont said:


> It has a writer, a script, a plot and actors. That's rare in the peep show variety we have these days otherwise unless you like cooking shows, which are all the same thing, reheated and re-served. It's like a good movie vs watching the news. Plus, the TV doesn't "bleep" 125 times an hour when it's on. Reality TV is absurd. Everyone knows this show is make believe. That's what makes it interesting. I still think Sutter is one warped dude.


He may be warped dude, but his talent & creativity are absolutely amazing. You are spot on about the show & why we watch. There is actually depth to some of the dialogue that is exchanged, not just plotting the next kill. I usually watch the same episode back to back & sometimes the third time. Each time I am struck with something that is the "wow, that was pretty deep" reaction. I don't watch much television at all, but this is on the Do Not Miss list!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Game of thrones is still a better show but SOA is a very close second.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It looks like it's going into OT tonight. 
http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...word-returns-to-fx-tuesday-november-4/323243/


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Mont said:


> It looks like it's going into OT tonight.
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...word-returns-to-fx-tuesday-november-4/323243/


Awesome! Mont did you see the trailer for the minions movie?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

There goes me thinking Bobby be the last guy left standing.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm so po'd right now. First Bobby, now Chibs thinking with the wrong head. I used to really like him, but he has just gone on my chit list.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

This is getting crazy, now I'm starting to think everyone is going to die by the end and there won't be anyone left. Gemma is really getting ALLT of chit put on her plate now with the burden of all these people dying because of her lying about the Chinese. Interesting to see what is going to happen next episode


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

saltwater4life said:


> This is getting crazy, now I'm starting to think everyone is going to die by the end and there won't be anyone left. Gemma is really getting ALLT of chit put on her plate now with the burden of all these people dying because of her lying about the Chinese. Interesting to see what is going to happen next episode
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well SOA is suppose to be based on Hamlet which all but one guys dies. If I remember correctly it is suppose to be Hamlets friend that betrayed him that lives to tell everyone about Hamlet. So that gives me the feeling that Juice will be the only member of SOA left alive.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

It's going to be either Gemma or Wendy and possibly Nero there at the end.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

How about if Geema and Nero..in the last episode...are seen riding off into the sunset and holding hands...and opening their own little Marijuana Botique in Denver ?....:rotfl:


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Maybe it is really Abel looking back on his life and telling the story.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Juice is gonna off himself in solitary. I was disappointed in the after show. That new sheriff is hot


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mont said:


> Juice is gonna off himself in solitary. I was disappointed in the after show. That new sheriff is hot


I don't like the host, but the after show was just weird last night.

She may be hot, but she needs to learn to do more than just beech slap if she's gonna attach Gemma...just saying. :rotfl:


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

When Juice got the package from the AB guy, it had tape, a note and white powder. It looked like he was putting the powder inside the tape of the shank he made, what was the white powder?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> How about if Geema and Nero..in the last episode...are seen riding off into the sunset and holding hands...and opening their own little Marijuana Botique in Denver ?....:rotfl:


No Gemma is going to die going back to Hamlet, is mom is killed.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

batmaninja said:


> When Juice got the package from the AB guy, it had tape, a note and white powder. It looked like he was putting the powder inside the tape of the shank he made, what was the white powder?


I was wondering the same thing, I had no idea what the heck all that was about. The "powder" looked more like rocks. But anyone can answer us this?

Also when juice got put into solitary, seems to me like he's gonna try and go the easy way again.

I see the sons and marxs' crew going into full blown war after getting Marx arrested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Gemma will be the only one left in the end. I can't help but think that since she's married to Sutter, she will get the last scene.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

batmaninja said:


> When Juice got the package from the AB guy, it had tape, a note and white powder. It looked like he was putting the powder inside the tape of the shank he made, what was the white powder?


i was thinking it was like a gun powder or something to fire the shank off like a little gun if he cant get close to him... who knows... i hope gemma gets outed, or confesses since she is so sad about bobby and feels its her fault that he got killed starting the war against the chinese, gonna be a good ending i hope


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

I am catching up right now. One more episode off the DVR and I will be current. This show has just got outta hand. It has to be the most depressing show on TV right now. I've never seen a show when people get knocked off left and right without any cause or any repercussions. It's a good at keeping you interested though. There isn't any good parts in the show at all. Can anyone tell me the last time they watched the show and smiled? More often then not you are probably saying to yourself..."Wow, that's messed up!". 

I honestly think everyone on the show needs to go out early except for the two kids and the dude with rubber fingers. Hopefully Peggy Bundy goes down slowly and painfully. She still ain't bad for 60yr old broad.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

camarokid said:


> I am catching up right now. One more episode off the DVR and I will be current. This show has just got outta hand. It has to be the most depressing show on TV right now. I've never seen a show when people get knocked off left and right without any cause or any repercussions. It's a good at keeping you interested though. There isn't any good parts in the show at all. Can anyone tell me the last time they watched the show and smiled? More often then not you are probably saying to yourself..."Wow, that's messed up!".
> 
> I honestly think everyone on the show needs to go out early except for the two kids and the dude with rubber fingers. Hopefully Peggy Bundy goes down slowly and painfully. *She still ain't bad for 60yr old broad.*


I bet she was more wrinkles and creases than an old 60's Hardtail saddle.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

camarokid said:


> I am catching up right now. One more episode off the DVR and I will be current. This show has just got outta hand. It has to be the most depressing show on TV right now. I've never seen a show when people get knocked off left and right without any cause or any repercussions. It's a good at keeping you interested though. There isn't any good parts in the show at all. Can anyone tell me the last time they watched the show and smiled? More often then not you are probably saying to yourself..."Wow, that's messed up!".
> 
> I honestly think everyone on the show needs to go out early except for the two kids and the dude with rubber fingers. Hopefully Peggy Bundy goes down slowly and painfully. She still ain't bad for 60yr old broad.


Watch Game of thrones, the main characters drop like flies.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Crazy episode


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, the cat's out the bag.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Yep wonder what Jax will do with it ?


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, we've all been wondering how the Abel/Thomas/Gemma thing would play out. Going to be interesting to see what happens now. Things are coming to an end quick.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Gemini8 said:


> Well, we've all been wondering how the Abel/Thomas/Gemma thing would play out. Going to be interesting to see what happens now. Things are coming to an end quick.


I am sure that Jaxx will that Abel is just lying about Jemma like he was about her scratching his arm. But sure it will get him thinking and wanting to know if it might be true.

And after seeing the preview it looks like he will be going on rampage.

Looks like almost everyone was having a good time at the beginning other than Juice. And Tig was just bring out more of his freak side.


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

Goodnight nurse! That opening scene was a little much right? I was hoping to see a little more (and less) of that new cop that Chibbs is tied up with. Thank god they took Bobby outta the picture. I think I would have lost all respect for the show he was flopping around in the nude. Please excuse me while I throw up after seeing the Jimmy Smits opening scene.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mont said:


> Juice is gonna off himself in solitary. I was disappointed in the after show. That new sheriff is hot


I bet Juice is wishing he did just that before Marilyn Manson got ahold of him! LOL. You have to think Juice will get his revenge for that atrocity.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

This thread keep skrewing it up for me. I ain't got cable and gotta wait until Wednesdays to watch it in replay online.... Kinda takes the suspense out of it..

Thanks a LOT !!!!..:rotfl:


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Personally, I'm getting tired of all the homoerotic undertones in the show.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> This thread keep skrewing it up for me. I ain't got cable and gotta wait until Wednesdays to watch it in replay online.... Kinda takes the suspense out of it..
> 
> Thanks a LOT !!!!..:rotfl:


Sorry


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I enjoyed it as always but didn't stay up for the after show. I was going to play that part back tonight. The previews were interesting, particularly what the old sheriff had to say about that Chinese kid that Jax waxed. I got a kick out of Happy and the black dudes "fingers". I would imagine one of those will be delivered to August Marks right after he makes bail. The setup for Mark's hired guns was a classic. That old Dodge went up in style.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am watching the last weeks Aftershow right now on anarchyafterword.com and then I will watch the one from last night. much easier than staying up


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't get the need for Tig & Venus to be hooking up. I understand the prison scenes with Juice and why that's happening...but do we really need to see Tig going all freak with the tranny? C'mon...there was more man on man action last night than there was riding motorcycles!!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I am watching the last weeks Aftershow right now on anarchyafterword.com and then I will watch the one from last night. much easier than staying up


last nights afterword was much better than last weeks.

And there is also a 3 minute from next weeks show which is very good


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

jtupper said:


> Personally, I'm getting tired of all the homoerotic undertones in the show.


Sutter obviously gets off on gratuitous **** erotica. Just get a boyfriend, already. Peg Bundy is pretty rancid looking. Could drive anybody to homosexuality, I would imagine.

as an aside, I really believe that the lead singer from Aerosmith is doing a really good job of acting as Venus. He is a natural.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

manintheboat said:


> Sutter obviously gets off on gratuitous **** erotica. Just get a boyfriend, already. Peg Bundy is pretty rancid looking. Could drive anybody to homosexuality, I would imagine.
> 
> as an aside, I really believe that the lead singer from Aerosmith is doing a really good job of acting as Venus. He is a natural.


Not sure if you are being serious or not, but that is not Steven Tyler from Aerosmith. Venus is played by Walton Goggins. He is also in the FX series Justified. He's been in several other series & movies. If you saw him without makeup, you would probably recognize him from his other roles.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

tomorrows episode should be good, I see in the previews that Wendy may be spilling the beans about Gemma. Fine with me though, Gemma needs to go now. Im interested to see who Jax takes out on his rampage. These last 3 episodes should be good!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

saltwater4life said:


> tomorrows episode should be good, I see in the previews that Wendy may be spilling the beans about Gemma. Fine with me though, Gemma needs to go now. Im interested to see who Jax takes out on his rampage. These last 3 episodes should be good!


I might have missed it but I don't think that Wendy knows Gemma killed Tara. I a pretty sure that Wendy only knows that Gemma was hiding Juice.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

That's what I meant, I know she doesn't know Gemma killed Tara, but knowing she hid juice is a huge thing as well because he was helping someone who betrayed him, good as dead in that instance too. Gemma's long road looks like it's gonna be coming to an end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I just hope they don't let her sing any more


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

Stuck in Grand Cayman. I have the FX Channel with sound but NO Picture.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

GOTTAILCORNBREAD said:


> Stuck in Grand Cayman. I have the FX Channel with sound but NO Picture.


STUCK IN GRAND CAYMAN! Cry my hands full... I will trade places with you if you want. Errr ... depends on if you are working or not. A Cayman vacation would be good.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Hookless said:


> STUCK IN GRAND CAYMAN! Cry my hands full... I will trade places with you if you want. Errr ... depends on if you are working or not. A Cayman vacation would be good.


If you have a US itunes account you should be able to download a few hours after it airs.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Wonder who going to be bent over tonight like last week


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> tomorrows episode should be good, I see in the previews that Wendy may be spilling the beans about Gemma. Fine with me though, Gemma needs to go now. Im interested to see who Jax takes out on his rampage. These last 3 episodes should be good!


****, there are only 3 episodes left?


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I agree, enough with all the fudge packin...then again this is in commiefornia. Soo three remaining espisodes...should we divide the number of folks left by 3 to get an idea of who all will be whacked per episode. It is kind of interesting that there is an all out gang war going on and just one cop to sort it all out..maybe she'll sleep her way to the top and win the prize..smh


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

$20 says that Gemma is going to kill Abel. You gotta silence anyone that knows right? She muffed the hit on Juice, but she still maybe has a chance to eliminate the kid. My money is her poisoning his chocolate milk and blaming it on Courtney Love. You never know what Sutter will pull out. 

If I were Juice and I would have walked in on Gemma clipping Tara, I would have just taken out Gemma right then and there. Even if Jax found out that Juice killed his mom, would he (Juice) be worse off than he is right now?

How does the little kid even know that Peggy rubbed out Tara anyway?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

camarokid said:


> $20 says that Gemma is going to kill Abel. You gotta silence anyone that knows right? She muffed the hit on Juice, but she still maybe has a chance to eliminate the kid. My money is her poisoning his chocolate milk and blaming it on Courtney Love. You never know what Sutter will pull out.
> 
> If I were Juice and I would have walked in on Gemma clipping Tara, I would have just taken out Gemma right then and there. Even if Jax found out that Juice killed his mom, would he (Juice) be worse off than he is right now?
> 
> How does the little kid even know that Peggy rubbed out Tara anyway?


Abel heard Gemma confessing to Thomas that she killed Tara about 4 episodes ago.

I don't see Gemma offing the kid. Jaxx has already heard it from Abel so even if something happens to Abel the truth is already out. But I am sure that Jaxx might not know if it is true cause Abel was lying about Gemma cutting his arm.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

camarokid said:


> $
> If I were Juice and I would have walked in on Gemma clipping Tara, I would have just taken out Gemma right then and there. Even if Jax found out that Juice killed his mom, would he (Juice) be worse off than he is right now?


He probably wouldn't be worse off, just dead. I think he chose to help Gemma because she would be the buffer against Nero & Jax. He killed one of Nero's homie girls upon Jax orders. When he crossed Jax by confessing to Nero, he was screwed either way & betrayed the club. By helping Gemma, he was thinking Gemma could be get him back with the club somehow. But as it's been said, who knows what Sutter will pull outta his twisted & creative mind. Hate to see it end, but it's the right time.


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

Gemini8 said:


> He probably wouldn't be worse off, just dead.


Dude, he's stuck in prison getting pounded by Marilyn Manson. Pretty sure that's not any better than taking a bullet to the head. From what the executive producer said to Yahoo in an interview, ol Juice has more bad stuff coming his way. Oh well, I guess you reap what you sow; and if that's the case, the whole dang cast is going to go down hard.

Good theory on why he helped Gemma out. It makes perfect sense.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

camarokid said:


> *Dude, he's stuck in prison getting pounded by Marilyn Manson*. Pretty sure that's not any better than taking a bullet to the head. From what the executive producer said to Yahoo in an interview, ol Juice has more bad stuff coming his way. Oh well, I guess you reap what you sow; and if that's the case, the whole dang cast is going to go down hard.
> 
> Good theory on why he helped Gemma out. It makes perfect sense.


That's why I said he WOULDN'T be worse off.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

With Sutter's mindframe I bet gemma might start the show off tonight bangin venus..maybe even a swap out or two...


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Well I hope everyone is happier cause there was less **** action.

Well it looks like Gemma's truth is out and now she is on the run. This seem to really put Jaxx into some sole searching. I know that he is angry at Gemma but I really dont see him killing Gemma. More likely that she will take herself out.

The truth about Gemma seemed to really effect Nero. And he seemed to be a comfort for Jaxx. 

Seems like Juice is has come around that his life is over and that he will be offed soon. And the more the show is leaning that way the more I think he will be the lone survior or living the rest of his life in prison.

They have shown people working on John's bike in the last two episodes. I am really feeling stronger that the final seen will be someone riding off on the bike.

But now we have to wait two weeks. A guess they adon't want to cut into their ratings with Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm on the fence about Juice. Jax told him it would be quick. At first I assumed Jax meant Juice's death, but started thinking maybe he meant Gemma. But the more the story developed and especially at the end when Jax was talking to Nero, I don't think Jax will kill Gemma. I think someone else will take care of it if it happens. As much as I don't want it to, I think Juice being taken to the infirmary will be his demise. And who knows, maybe Wayne ends up taken Gemma out in self-defense or she may go out suicide by cop. I'm waiting for that scenario with someone. 

The meeting with the Irish sure didn't go the way Jax thought it would. That is another twist that I didn't think about happening. Just adds to the potential blood bath. 

I was thinking how Wendy had become the most stable character on the show And in the after show they were talking about how she has come full circle and has actually gone from the most unstable to the most stable character. At least I was on the same page for once...lol Definitely keeps you guessing.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

When Gemma and Wendy were talking in the room and she confessed to Gemma she told Jax, I was expecting Gemma to off Wendy. How Gemma has gotten, I would t have put it past her. 

I don't see Jax offing Gemma, it's his mother, he's done some pretty crazy shat, but I don't see him killing her

As for jax telling juice, when they had their sit down, that it'll be quick, I think it's about juice. No reason for him to tell juice that about Gemma. 

Seeing the preview, under there is a lot more bloodshed, but I'm real interested about what's going to happen with indian hills. You hear them say that it has to be Mr. Mayhem, but I don't see Sutter killing jax. It sucks we have to wait 2 weeks now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

I too thought Gemma might twist off on Wendy. But then I got to thinking that at that point Wendy was really her only ally, shaky as it may have been, plus she knows that Wendy really does care about the boys & letting Gemma be a part of their lives unlike Tara. 

The scene between Gemma & Nero when he got the news was well played. The expression on his face was really good acting & writing.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Really didn't think the Gemma kill jaxs wife would come out like that , can't wait to see how the next show will take us !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

I think it'll end with Abel putting on the ring and jumping on the old man's bike while scooping up Thomas from Wendy and running over Jax on the way out. Unser will pursue in the old beater truck only to get into a firey crash with the black SOA van full of sons.

Abel makes it to Gemma and she is about to get revenge on Abel for ratting her out when Nero busts in and offs Gemma. Nero takes the kids and on their way to farm they pass Venus hitchhiking on the highway and pick her up. Nero, Abel, Thomas, and Lucius live happily ever after on the farm with Venus as their "mommy".

In all seriousness last night was very good. It just goes to show that when it's not just car chases and bodies dropping everywhere and some thought and emotion get put into things it is a very good show. Jimmy Smits and Marilyn Manson have shown to be great actors.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Tail_Pincher said:


> I think it'll end with Abel putting on the ring and jumping on the old man's bike while scooping up Thomas from Wendy and running over Jax on the way out. Unser will pursue in the old beater truck only to get into a firey crash with the black SOA van full of sons.
> 
> Abel makes it to Gemma and she is about to get revenge on Abel for ratting her out when Nero busts in and offs Gemma. Nero takes the kids and on their way to farm they pass Venus hitchhiking on the highway and pick her up. Nero, Abel, Thomas, and Lucius live happily ever after on the farm with Venus as their "mommy".
> 
> In all seriousness last night was very good. It just goes to show that when it's not just car chases and bodies dropping everywhere and some thought and emotion get put into things it is a very good show. Jimmy Smits and Marilyn Manson have shown to be great actors.


haha... I like the Venus/mommy idea.

You are right about the emotion. Smits is such an odd ball when he is being interviewed, but his acting is amazing. I was wondering about the intro of his character, but it has proven to be a real asset to the story. His character has been able to align with all other characters on different levels. He's definitely multi-dimensional.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ahhh good episode. Juice will be given his dirt nap in the pen since he suggested to gemma the whole chinese deal that ended up getting bobby killed and the mess with august and gang. Gemma will off her self off a cliff etc not being able to deal with the thought of never seeing the boys again..she really has nothing left...even ole nero was put out with her bs finally. Once all the soa charters convene on jury being whacked by jax without a club vote, jax will end up on the wrong end of mr mayhem....the rest will go down in the ensuing war except maybe chibs....sooo once abel gets of age, just what will he do with JT's soa ring??

Who knows..maybe Tig will patch over to another charter and take venus as his old lady??

The after show interview with smits was an odd one..whats up with the guy irl?? Its like he is still on set reliving the whole deal with gemma..


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I can't wait for tonight's episode, at the same time I don't want it to end!!! 2 more episodes, tonight and next week and it's all over. I'll be glued to the TV to watch tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have a feeling that Gemma is going down tonight. Jaxx isnt going down tonight and I don't think for Jury.

Juice is the only one standing when they finally go off next week. I hope riding off on John's old bike.

They showed John's old bike a few weeks ago so I getting the feeling it will play out in the end of the show.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't think Jax will Kill Gemma, yea I know he's filled with rage but I don't think he will kill her, it's his mother. 

Honestly I don't know what to expect tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

I am going to venture a guess that it is Unser that ends up killing Gemma. They have been friends and close. He is working for the sheriff and was once the sheriff himself. I think he will try to take her in and will have to shoot here in self defense. 

Now mind you this is just a guess. There is no telling what will happen in Sutters mind. I also think Chibs will take out the Sheriff lady or the other way around. I also think tonight they will get the ex-cop Barosky that runs the 
bakery as a front since he is the one who really squealed.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

The body bags are getting unstacked tonight. I be ****, Gemma finally got what she's been deserving for a couple of seasons now! Get er done


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Didn't think Jax would do it !


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

He kinda struggled...im wondering if he gets a lil mtg with mayhem next week and wendy, the kids and nero ride off to the ranch.....things that make ya go hummm.

Looks like jax got to work out his struggles with his ex ole lady. Ha


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Seems like he's going to be on everyone's bad list and go out just like his father did, riding his father's bike. I think it will remain a mystery as to how he died, like with his father. 


I guess his ex wife will be the new gemma.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

JT's old bike will no doubt come into play next episode..anxious to see just how it all transpires. I figured Gemma would off her self in the very last episode..but we got a little twist tonight. No doubt nero, the mayan pres along with the rest will be miffed about it all..

Will we see chuckys revenge?? Ha


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I didn't think jax would do it either, a lot happened this episode. But jax reassuring the club that everything will be ok, I don't think jax is going to be killed. But then again, jax asking Gemma about the manuscript, I can see jax leaving the manuscript with the club and settling all beef and what not so when he meets mayhem, everything is "ok" like he was saying and then the club will go back to how JT I visioned the club. But the way Sutter has done things, there really isn't any telling how it's going to end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Every since the episode where they showed the location JT died and his initials on the side of the rock, I haad a feeling Jax would go out the same way. Since they showed JT's bike a couple of episodes ago, I think Jax is going to ride to his own death on that bike the same way his dad did...probably in the same place.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

jtupper said:


> Every since the episode where they showed the location JT died and his initials on the side of the rock, I haad a feeling Jax would go out the same way. Since they showed JT's bike a couple of episodes ago, I think Jax is going to ride to his own death on that bike the same way his dad did...probably in the same place.


I still think someone one is going to be riding off into sunset on JT's bike. And had the feeling it would be someone other than Jaxx but now that you say that I am getting that feeling also. Kind of starting to think that Jaxx will get everything worked out black/brown/irish and think everything is great.

Wendy and Nero will take the boys down to the farm. And jaxx with be riding down there to see the boys and end up getting hit by truck. Kind of getting the feeling that either Brook will also die in the wreck like her mom or well be the person setting it up. So her and Ratboy can take over the MC like Clay and Gemma.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

the show producers need to pipe in a laugh track every time Jax says "trust me".


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

manintheboat said:


> the show producers need to pipe in a laugh track every time Jax says "trust me".


No kidding it's like believing Bagdad Bob.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am going to need to watch again cause missed something.

What was the mean of "Chuckie's Revenge"?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Is that a reference to the horror film? One of the slasher doll movies.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

Dadburnit! I just knew it was going to be Unser that got Gemma. For a bit there I thought I was going to be right. But NO! Jax has to shoot Unser and Gemma. Notice how Gemma did not seem to care about Jax shooting Unser.

Did you guys get in line for some of Juice's Pie before Manson un-aired him? LOL. Poor Juice.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Okay, so Gemma's dad lives in a home, and apparently has for quite a while. Yet, his old home is still intact. The kids didn't sell it or rent it out. Just left it exactly as it was. But the rose garden and grass were still perfectly maintained years later? Nope, no holes in your plot at all, Sutter.


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

Again, this has to be the most depressing show on television. I wish that I could say that Jax taking out Unser was a surprise, but I guess at this point anyone can go at any time. I can honestly say that I am glad the show is coming to an end. I am starting to compare the show to movies like Schindler's List or Passion of the Christ in that you only need to see them once to remember the story for a lifetime.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

man, that black van has been involved in a lot of drive by shootings.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

camarokid said:


> Again, this has to be the most depressing show on television. .


Agree completely, Kid... I got involved in watching it because of this thread a few months ago.. Most thoroughly depressing thing I have ever seen. Hard to believe that it has such a following...NONE of the characters are anything but pure trash with no redeeming qualities whatsoever... Be glad when it's over (but I will watch the finale..damm me..LOL)

Beginning to think that with all the fascination with this mayhem and violence...it just might be a reflection of where we as a world and society are heading.....:headknock


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Agree completely, Kid... I got involved in watching it because of this thread a few months ago.. Most thoroughly depressing thing I have ever seen. Hard to believe that it has such a following...NONE of the characters are anything but pure trash with no redeeming qualities whatsoever... Be glad when it's over (but I will watch the finale..damm me..LOL)
> 
> Beginning to think that with all the fascination with this mayhem and violence...it just might be a reflection of where we as a world and society are heading.....:headknock


Sutter has said since the beginning that SOA is loosy based on Hamlet. And if you read Hamlet or about Hamlet it is very dark. Which pretty much everyone dies so I have expected everyone to die on SOA. I wouldn't say it is so much that we are fascination with the violence. The first few season there really wasnt near as many deaths. It has just increased from one season to the next.


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

michaelbaranowski said:


> The first few season there really wasnt near as many deaths. It has just increased from one season to the next.


I can see the Hamlet comparison. I would go back and re-read Hamlet, but I have no desire to pick that up.

You are completely right about how it has gotten darker and darker as the story goes on. It is like Sutter is saying, "Ok, how can I make the viewers uncomfortable in this episode? Oh I know, I will have someone's eyeball cut out of their head!".


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Chuckie's revenge as in...Gemma's main sidekick...the one with the rubber hands? She is his all....


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

manintheboat said:


> man, that black van has been involved in a lot of drive by shootings.


The Reaper Mobile..Need to send that van over to Iraq...hell on wheels.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bearwolf34 said:


> Chuckie's revenge as in...Gemma's main sidekick...the one with the rubber hands? She is his all....


yep, this Chuckie - he has been a quiet player so far but I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't twist off.

I want to know what "tools" Nero is so intently gathering.

Found it interesting that Jax asked about the manuscript and also asked for an unwritten by-law to be done away with when he met with the other presidents. Curious as to how each of these will play out in the end.

The parallels to Hamlet have become even more apparent in these last few episodes.

As far as Gemma "letting" Jax shoot her....in my opinion that was just another one of her manipulative moves. She should have done herself in, but she plays the mother's love card & blah, blah so as to justify Jax action. What mother would have put her son in that position except a conniving evil manipulator that she was...lol


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

The only one that got Butt hurt was JUICE then a lashing


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

:headknock"this has to be the most depressing show on television"
Did you ever see "OZ"?
Now THAT was one depressing show.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

It's a show


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Pretty intense episode, I'm really not too much into picking apart TV shows in hopes in plots and things like that. Isnt a show to be entertained? Pretty **** good show to me! Hate to see it go, hopefully Sutter doesn't disappoint with the series finale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

A big part of me was hoping that Juice would live and it was tough to see him die. His mentality and character drastically changed through out the run of the show because of involvement in SAMCRO. 

Since the beginning of the show, he has been considered naive, but he was also portrayed as witty and some what innocent. Around the time of his betrayal of Jax, his character became hardened and guilty but now perceived as ignorant. His death was quick, but brutal. Jax was aware that he was being prison raped and did not care.

This is ironic... Jax couldn't forgive Juice for his betrayal which was actually accidental and influenced by pain killers, but Jax could forgive Tig who accidentally shot his best friend's wife to death when meaning to kill his best friend purposely (Ope). 

Nuts, I tell you. 


Gemma, indeed, has been the most evil character of all. She played the whole club from the very beginning, but she too, is also a product of being involved in SAMCRO. She was evil and sneaky when she was with John Teller and Clay Morrow, but as a person she calmed down and became more motherly when she began seeing Nero, who was not part of the club. She was too far gone though and she had to pay for her sins. I do not believe that she was being vindictive or playing games with Jax at the end; I believe her telling Jax to shoot her was sincere. To me, it was the first time she didn't have an agenda. 

When Jax shot Unser... That means only one thing.

Jax HAS to die. He shot him in cold blood. To me, this signifies that Jax is completely corrupt and just as evil as Gemma. He shot an innocent man, and unlike with the Asians, Jax KNEW he was innocent. Unser got in the way of Jax's agenda of killing Gemma. Her death was retaliation, but even more so it was influenced by evil. Gemma deserved to die, but did Unser? Did Juice?

Bobby at one time didn't trust Jax. The Mexicans and the blacks have both gun downed SOA, but they are now partners. Again, Tig killed Ope's wife. Bobby and Tig were forgiven. The Mexicans and the blacks forgiven. But Juice had to die? Crazy.

Jax from the beginning has been a bad father. Jax from the beginning wanted to dethrone Clay. Jax has not only become Clay, but worse than Clay, no matter what good he believes he is trying to do.

Nero needs to kill Jax. Jax loves his club, but Jax cares about himself more than anything else. He has never been of use to his two sons and they are better off with him dead.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

podnuh said:


> :headknock"this has to be the most depressing show on television"
> 
> Amen to that...Glad it's over.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I think Jax is going to meet Mr. Mayhem for killing the other President. My bet is Wendy and Nero and those kids are the only ones left after next week. Like others, I enjoy the show from an entertainment perspective. It's like some concerts I have been to over the years. The singers were OK, but the stage show made it entertaining. SOA is like that. The sum of the characters is a lot more than just their parts put together. I hope Sutter goes back next year and starts from the beginning. I still don't quite get that part and he said it was never fully explained.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

manintheboat said:


> Okay, so Gemma's dad lives in a home, and apparently has for quite a while. Yet, his old home is still intact. The kids didn't sell it or rent it out. Just left it exactly as it was. But the rose garden and grass were still perfectly maintained years later? Nope, no holes in your plot at all, Sutter.


Yeah I noticed that too. Same as Jax driving to Oregon and back seemed far fetched as well as just because Unser pulled his assault charge doesn't retract that Jax was running from the cops last episode

Those complaining about it being violent or depressing, it's simple. Don't watch.

I feel the same way about this season, and for that matter last season as well, as I did about "lost". Even though it got outrageous and hard to believe towards the end, I was already invested and wanted to see how it all played out

Sucks to see one of the better shows on tv end. Looking forward to last season of justified and upcoming season of the Americans


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

_*"Those complaining about it being violent or depressing, it's simple. Don't watch."
*_

That makes sense, Juan.. I kinda wish this thread hadn't turned me on to it and got me gut hooked...but I guess it's kinda like watching a train wreck about to happen...you know what's gonna happen...but you just gotta keep watching to see the end results...

I do notice one thing about this whole thread .. Looks like about 90% of the 2cool posters on this one are in their 20s or 30s... Mebbe it's an 'age' thing... With the exception of me and Mont and a couple of other mid-geezers, it's all the young crowd that seems to be absorbed in it..Might tell us something about our 'society' nowadays.... Ya reckon ????......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Oceola said:


> podnuh said:
> 
> 
> > :headknock"this has to be the most depressing show on television"
> ...


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

Make it Rain from the Tuesday's Episode is Number 2 on the top singles list.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Mont said:


> I think Jax is going to meet Mr. Mayhem for killing the other President.


I agree, he's a dead man.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Gemini8 said:


> Found it interesting that Jax asked about the manuscript and also asked for an unwritten by-law to be done away with when he met with the other presidents. Curious as to how each of these will play out in the end.


I believe the unwritten by-law is the race deal. Several episodes back he talked to T.O. the Grim Bastards president about patching over. I don't think Jax makes it out alive. Just not sure how it all plays out. I've watched this show since the beginning and love it. I watch for entertainment. I'm glad I can do that instead of picking every plot apart and wondering what it says about society, etc.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> I do notice one thing about this whole thread .. Looks like about 90% of the 2cool posters on this one are in their 20s or 30s... Mebbe it's an 'age' thing... With the exception of me and Mont and a couple of other mid-geezers, it's all the young crowd that seems to be absorbed in it..Might tell us something about our 'society' nowadays.... Ya reckon ????......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I disagree with you on this one.

I think it fascinates the 20 and 30 somethings because it offers an alternative to the norm. Most of the characters in the show are older; closer to Mont's listed age.

These 20 to 30 yr olds can wear their SOA T-shirts on the weekends and feel like hardened men, come Monday their suit is back on and their driving their Prius to work. Heck, I am not even making fun of the Prius, commuting in an F150 doesn't make me any tougher.

With regard to our society nowadays, we simply watch more TV than previous generations. And of course the geezers and mid-geezers will always complain about the youngsters or believe them to be worse then they were.

"What is happening to our young people? They disrespect their elders, they disobey their parents. They ignore the law. They riot in the streets inflamed with wild notions. Their morals are decaying. What is to become of them?" -Plato


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

spike404 said:


> Oceola said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the first two years or so, but quit when it went over the top. Absolute needless murder and violence.
> ...


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Tortuga said:


> _*"Those complaining about it being violent or depressing, it's simple. Don't watch."
> *_
> 
> That makes sense, Juan.. I kinda wish this thread hadn't turned me on to it and got me gut hooked...but I guess it's kinda like watching a train wreck about to happen...you know what's gonna happen...but you just gotta keep watching to see the end results...
> ...


Yeah it was definitely one train wreck of a show! Honestly this has been the worst season imo. Often last season of a show is as they try to wrap everything up. Kudos for the network putting out extended episodes. 
Will marx be released next episode and that whole issue be a factor in Jax's demise?


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Mont said:


> I think Jax is going to meet Mr. Mayhem for killing the other President.


I think this is what will happen also.

However, I think the twist will be that J.T. actually met "Mr. Mayhem" too, and took it upon himself to do the deed.

Didn't Jerry say, "J.T. would have know something was wrong with that panhead as soon as he kicked it's stand"... Insinuating that J.T. may have killed himself, just before Jax shot Jerry?

Robert Patrick's character seemed to be carrying a lot more dread than the others at the table about Jax's fate. Maybe he knows more about the history behind J.T.'s end and is seeing it come around full-circle.

Its too ironic that they highlight them at the rock where J.T.'s "accident" took place. Its even more ironic that the Panhead has been in nearly every episode this season, even if theres just someone polishing it in the background at Teller/Morrow.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

LongTallTexan said:


> I think this is what will happen also.
> 
> However, I think the twist will be that J.T. actually met "Mr. Mayhem" too, and took it upon himself to do the deed.
> 
> ...


I think this is exactly what is going to happen to Jax. They will vote for Mayhem and Jax will end it himself in the same spot his dad died. No other reason the keep showing that spot all of a sudden.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't think jax will kill himself, jax is not a type of guy that will end his own life. Yes Sutter has thrown in some unexpected twists and what not, but I can't see jax killing himself like that. I see him either going out by meeting mr mayhem and going out with the same attitude as Gemma, in a sense "ok" with it OR I can also see him not going out at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

On a side note from predicting what will happen in the finale, anyone like the song that ended the episode, "make it rain" by Ed Sheeran? Song fit nicely with the scenes going on and paired nicely. Pretty cool story how Sheeran was just messaging Sutter and they got to emailing and Sheeran sent him a song and he liked it out it in the episode

Anyone have a favorite song from any of the SOA episodes? I think my all time favorite song which paired the best with what was going on was "hey hey my my" on the season 3 finale at the end when Jax was supposedly making a deal with Stahl and the club found out and everyone freaked on Jax but before they could do anything they all got arrested. And when Opie killed Stahl, it all came out that everyone knew about the "deal". Any favorites?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

saltwater4life said:


> On a side note from predicting what will happen in the finale, anyone like the song that ended the episode, "make it rain" by Ed Sheeran? Song fit nicely with the scenes going on and paired nicely. Pretty cool story how Sheeran was just messaging Sutter and they got to emailing and Sheeran sent him a song and he liked it out it in the episode
> 
> Anyone have a favorite song from any of the SOA episodes? I think my all time favorite song which paired the best with what was going on was "hey hey my my" on the season 3 finale at the end when Jax was supposedly making a deal with Stahl and the club found out and everyone freaked on Jax but before they could do anything they all got arrested. And when Opie killed Stahl, it all came out that everyone knew about the "deal". Any favorites?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would like to see them compile a soundtrack of all the seasons. There's been some great music on the show.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

Gemini8 said:


> I would like to see them compile a soundtrack of all the seasons. There's been some great music on the show.


Agreed. There's been multiple songs that have been great performances/recordings. They play pretty good music and interesting covers


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Jax, Chibbs, and Happy will all die in one big crash.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Here we go..the last of the last..jax already on pops bike.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow, I really really didn't see him killing himself like that. Just the character of jax didn't lead up to that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Who were the guys killed on the court house steps?


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

So not too far off base..nero and wendy take the boys and head to the ranch..jax goes out like his old man..


Court house was marx and his boys..


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

So that's it....Not the most memorable finale, but at least there was some closure. Kinda cheesy how Jax went down. Not the fact that he ran into Chicklis' truck, but that he closed his eyes, took his hands off the bars and spread his arms like he was something special. Way to be selfish and take the easy way out.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bearwolf34 said:


> So not too far off base..nero and wendy take the boys and head to the ranch..jax goes out like his old man..
> 
> Court house was marx and his boys..


It came full circle when he stopped at JT's wall.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Fitting end!*

Over all great series , but sad it's over ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice bows all around. All the loose ends tied up. Kudos to sutter for a predictable but perfect ending.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Can't believe it's been 7 years watching it and now it's done. It's been the only show that I have watched every episode. Hopefully that twisted bastard can come up with another series that's just as good. 

With that ending and all the people Jax killed should have got samcro outta bad business and back into a legitimate club. Season 8 would be nice......


----------



## Capt. Dually (Mar 29, 2014)

I was satisfied. At least it didn't just pan to the sky at the end and just fade screen and leave everyone guessing.


Stay on 'em. D


----------



## CJ Land (Apr 30, 2014)

Went out like a coward


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

jtupper said:


> Every since the episode where they showed the location JT died and his initials on the side of the rock, I haad a feeling Jax would go out the same way. Since they showed JT's bike a couple of episodes ago, I think Jax is going to ride to his own death on that bike the same way his dad did...probably in the same place.


Called my shot.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Good thing it ended like it did...Jax was about to get a ticket for riding without a helmet...You know California.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

For some reason when the show started last night I was getting the feeling he was going to take himself out by running into a truck or off cliff.

After that ending after being voted that he would would need to "Meet Mr. Mayhem" makes think that maybe JT took himself out because he was suppose to meet Mr. mayhem also.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Suddenly I have a big hole in my Tues. night schedule...
Did anyone ever find out who vandalized the boys room?
I didn't know until the aftershow that Sutter was a writer on the Shield.
Another don't miss show.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

cuzn dave said:


> Suddenly I have a big hole in my Tues. night schedule...
> Did anyone ever find out who vandalized the boys room?
> I didn't know until the aftershow that Sutter was a writer on the Shield.
> Another don't miss show.


Had to be Chinese or marks that did the boys room .


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

To me the end was a bit lame. It did close up all the loose ends. I found it strange that the trucker Jax ran into was the same one that gave Gemma a lift to Oregon. Oh well.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> To me the end was a bit lame. It did close up all the loose ends. I found it strange that the trucker Jax ran into was the same one that gave Gemma a lift to Oregon. Oh well.


Agree it was a little hokey. 
Chikliss was on The Shield. Sutter was a writer on The Shield.

I'm glad the show is over. I came late to the series just watching it in the last year and watching many of the previous seasons online this year. 
I agree with those that say it was a depressing show in some ways. If you're a doting parent like me, it doesn't make a lot of sense. Pack up the kids and the wife and leave. Problem solved.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I think the ending was ok. It would be pretty hard to write the ending to that series.

I'm not quite sure what the young lady bum that appeared through out the series was supposed to represent. The grim reaper? An angel? That didn't make any sense to me.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> I think the ending was ok. It would be pretty hard to write the ending to that series.
> 
> I'm not quite sure what the young lady bum that appeared through out the series was supposed to represent. The grim reaper? An angel? That didn't make any sense to me.


yeah i was kinda leaning on angel of death or something like that since the samcro emblem is a reaper, and the samich she was eating was on the wall before he kills marks then on the ground at jax's wreck


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Really lame

Jax would not have gone out like that. He would have rather have met Mr. Mayhem and I think it would've better if he did.

The biggest sacrifice and honor is dying for the club and Jax would've been sacrificing himself for the betterment of his family, both for his real family and his club family. He should've gone out with a purpose and not just some cheesy coincidence of him passing a truck and deciding to ghost ride into it.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Tail_Pincher said:


> Really lame
> 
> Jax would not have gone out like that. He would have rather have met Mr. Mayhem and I think it would've better if he did.
> 
> The biggest sacrifice and honor is dying for the club and Jax would've been sacrificing himself for the betterment of his family, both for his real family and his club family. He should've gone out with a purpose and not just some cheesy coincidence of him passing a truck and deciding to ghost ride into it.


you do know meeting Mr Mayhem was them killing him, so instead of them living with that burden of shooting their brother/leader he tied up all the loose ends that would cause blow back for the club and took his self out. i took that as a sacrifice for the club and his own son's


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> I'm not quite sure what the young lady bum that appeared through out the series was supposed to represent. The grim reaper? An angel? That didn't make any sense to me.


she's one of them's Momma. It's not the first time she's been on the show.

I didn't get what the crows were eating off the road at the end.

I didn't catch that the trucker was the same guy that helped Gemma and couldn't figure out why Sutter was screwing a trucker with a head on. Now it makes sense. Jax's last conversation with the lady DA was great. All the bad guys lost.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Mont said:


> she's one of them's Momma. It's not the first time she's been on the show.
> 
> I didn't get what the crows were eating off the road at the end.
> 
> I didn't catch that the trucker was the same guy that helped Gemma and couldn't figure out why Sutter was screwing a trucker with a head on. Now it makes sense. Jax's last conversation with the lady DA was great. All the bad guys lost.


She was Brooke's mom that was killed in a wreck that was cause by JT's wreck.

Being the same truck drive that gave Gemma a ride is just linking more charactors together.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Mont said:


> she's one of them's Momma. It's not the first time she's been on the show.
> 
> I didn't get what the crows were eating off the road at the end.
> 
> I didn't catch that the trucker was the same guy that helped Gemma and couldn't figure out why Sutter was screwing a trucker with a head on. Now it makes sense. Jax's last conversation with the lady DA was great. All the bad guys lost.


Sutter said she was left to open interpretation and he didn't want to nail down who she really was. Kinda a whimsical/magical aspect to play more into Hamlet without getting too goofy he said. I noticed the same bread she was eating was the same bread the crows had. You could tell by the crust left on it.

The crows eating the bread and then the blood came slowly in, i took as "the bread and the blood" kinda like a biblical reference to with jax's death new life to the club............i could be totally wrong.

I enjoyed the series probably more than any series i have ever watched, guess i finally need to watch Breaking Bad now too see if it can top it.:bounce:


----------



## Capt. Dually (Mar 29, 2014)

Man...Chucky's gonna get blamed for Jax's death and go the way of Clay. I liked him. Lol


Stay on 'em. D


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

Seven crows flew over Jax's last ride just before the collision. Was that for the seven members that died before Jax or for the seven members remaining?


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Just watched it on dvr ..hard ending to write. I think he did well....


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

rwnitro said:


> Seven crows flew over Jax's last ride just before the collision. Was that for the seven members that died before Jax or for the seven members remaining?


Interesting observation - I would probably go with the remaining members. But to take it even further, the number seven is very symbolic - seven seasons, seven deadly sins. I'm sure Sutter had some reason for the number.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Overall a very good series, yes it got kind of out of hand with all of the killing and outrageous scenarios, but it's a television show, not a reality show. It's supposed to be entertaining and it I was very entertained by it. Sutter has got some talent and I'm sad to see it go for good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Have never been much of a TV "watcher" but really got into this series starting back on season 5, and watched every episode since then, including the first 4 seasons on Netflix...big hole in my tuesday nights now. 

Anyone have a fav tv series with an action level similar to SOA?? Guess I'm looking for something to fill the gap..


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Bearwolf34 said:


> Have never been much of a TV "watcher" but really got into this series starting back on season 5, and watched every episode since then, including the first 4 seasons on Netflix...big hole in my tuesday nights now.
> 
> Anyone have a fav tv series with an action level similar to SOA?? Guess I'm looking for something to fill the gap..


Theres not much on that will keep my attention more than a few minutes but I like Justified, Homeland, Shameless, Ray Donavan.
In the past- Deadwood, Dexter SOA, Breaking Bad, the Shield.

I'm formulating a theory on the significance of the homeless lady, the bread and Jax's demise. Just need to figure out how the crows fit in...


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Think the crows represent the previous soa members looking over jax, all knowing SOA will survive?? Maybe, maybe not.

I just saw the previews of justified..might give that one a try...i hear ya on trying to find something on tv that will keep your attn..I usually loose interest pretty quick on a show, except SOA..but did have the luxury of "skipping ahead" on slow parts via netflix..

I gave breaking bad a try over a couple of episodes but just couldnt get into it...


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Going to be hard to watch Boyd on Justified after playing Tig's tranny on SOA.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I read somewhere Sutter has a new series coming? Anyone else heard that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yep Sutters new series is called "The Bastard Executioner", Ha pretty fitting for him.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bearwolf34 said:


> Yep Sutters new series is called "The Bastard Executioner", Ha pretty fitting for him.


http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/12/12/kurt-sutter-fx-the-bastard-executioner/


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Going to be hard to watch Boyd on Justified after playing Tig's tranny on SOA.


Haha yup quite the different characters they are
Sucks that both sons and justified going away back to back

Bearwolf, definitely check out justified. Also the Americans is good, though it's more dramatic or suspenseful than outright action


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh, yeah, forgot about the Americans.
And Hell on Wheels.


----------

